# NetGear WGT624 v3 loses connection to the cable modem



## JBortone (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello,

I have a Netgear WGT624 v3 connected to my cable modem and I don't know why it loses the connection from time to time. When I look at the router status - connections, it shows the IP but until I do a RELEASE / RENEW Command, it doesn't work.

I have a Windows Vista Ultimate connected wired to it (not using wireless).

I tried already reseting the router and installed the latest firmware (for non usa routers - I live in Brazil) but no success.

below some data.
tks!

-----------------------------------------

ISP Name: www.virtua.com.br

Cable Modem model: Motorola SurfBoard
Software Version: SB5100-2.3.1.6-SCM01-NOSH
Hardware Version: 3
MIB Version: II
GUI Version: 1.0
VxWorks Version: 5.4

Router: NetGear WGT624 v3

Browser: IE7

----------------------------------------------------------------------
C:\Users\Joao>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=174ms TTL=57
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=206ms TTL=57
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=161ms TTL=57
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=171ms TTL=57

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 161ms, Maximum = 206ms, Average = 178ms

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


C:\Users\Joao>ping www.yahoo.com

Pinging www.yahoo-ht3.akadns.net [87.248.113.14] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 87.248.113.14: bytes=32 time=205ms TTL=55
Reply from 87.248.113.14: bytes=32 time=206ms TTL=55
Reply from 87.248.113.14: bytes=32 time=206ms TTL=55
Reply from 87.248.113.14: bytes=32 time=206ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 87.248.113.14:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 205ms, Maximum = 206ms, Average = 205ms

---------------------------------------------------------------------

C:\Users\Joao>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.3] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
MERLIN <20> UNIQUE Registered

-----------------------------------------------------------------


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Merlin
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : www.virtua.com.br

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : www.virtua.com.br
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D1-31-8C-98
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 10, 2008 6:35:56 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 11, 2008 6:35:55 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 200.255.122.207
200.255.253.241
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : www.virtua.com.br
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.www.virtua.com.br
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.3%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 200.255.122.207
200.255.253.241
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

------------------------


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you run connected directly to the modem to see if this is a router issue or an ISP issue?


----------



## JBortone (Mar 11, 2008)

I was reading other forums in other sites and dozens of people are having the same problem.

one of the suggested fixes said that my cable modem was behaving like a router, using DHCP, and this was conflicting with my router. After I turned off the DHCP on the cable modem, it looks like is holding now (over a day and connection is still up).

also, they suggested I put the router standing, cause overheat may be another reason.

let's see how it goes, but so far, so good.

tks !!


----------

